
Searching YouTube for “lets play” return an error - yairhaimo
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=lets+play
======
yairhaimo
Searching youtube for "lets play" or similar (letss play/lets playy) return an
error. Any other terms return fine. Reproduced from two computers and three
browsers (chrome/firefox/edge).

Is anyone else seeing this?

~~~
dimfeld
Yeah, I see the same. Interesting. Adding any third word to the query (e.g.
lets play minecraft) works fine as well.

